# Syncing problems due to corrupted photos imported from LR 6



## JLU (Feb 1, 2018)

Operating System: MacOS
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): Lightroom CC

I have LR Classic and have recently subscribed to LR CC.

I have migrated LR6 catalog to the LR CC app for Mac.

I have synced my photos with the cloud and when finished I get an error message in the cloud icon, that indicated that there are corrupted photos that cannot sync.

I have tried to identify the corrupted Photos, but I have over 60k pictures, so I cannot review them one by one.

When I upload a new photo, it actually synces with the cloud, but the result is that I have different number of photos synced in the Mac, the Surface, and the iPhone

My hope is that if I eliminate the corrupted photos, the total number of photos sinced in all the devices is the same.

Can anybody help me?

Thank you very much.

Photos at devices:

* MAC          65.071 *
IPAD          64.949 -122
IPHONE      64.949 -122
SURFACE     64.951 -120
WEB           65.091 +20


----------

